# Fraudulant call from DirecTV?



## clcoyle (Jul 25, 2004)

Someone stating to be from DirecTV called me last night and left a voicemail message stating that if I didn’t call within 24hrs my service would be turned off. They left this number 888-466-9635, which I called and only got automated prompting. I then called DirecTV directly to question this activity and they stated they had no record of any issues with my account nor attempts to call.

Has anyone heard of phisher's or hackers trying to tap into people's DirecTV account before?

I have been a DirecTV customer since 2001 and have never been late with any of my payments and my account is current and in good standing. 

Any advice or suggestion would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I did a quick google search on this number, but came up with nothing. I called the number myself and the root menu describes itself as the "account verification hotline". it gives you the option for extension 1103 for identity theft. That submenu announces itself as the "DirecTV Identity Theft Hotline". further listening states that I called outside normal business hours (though no "normal business hours" are ever given) and to leave a message.

But if you called DirecTV and they have no record of any account actions, I'd ignore the call.


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

well at least they cant charge you with any crime of un-authorized viewing of Versus..


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Just call them back and leave the number of the local police department on their voicemail. I like having fun with all these Nigerian scammer emails I get. I go back and forth with them just for entertainment.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

DirecTV should be more concerned about this. THEY should have connected you with their legal department.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> DirecTV should be more concerned about this. THEY should have connected you with their legal department.


How would they know if he hasn't told them?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I called it and made up an extension. I got a message saying I would be connected to "Fraud Management." A lady answered with "DirecTV." I was a little surprised, and said, "Is this really DirecTV?" She said "Yes, this is really DirecTV." I said there was some talk on the internet that this was a fraudulent number and not really DirecTV. She said, "I'm sorry, I don't know what you are referring to, but this is really DirecTV."

I was a little surprised that I got that far because I fully expected it to be a scam, so I didn't know where else to go with it. I thanked her and hung up. She had not foreign accent or anything and sounded very well trained and professional. If I had to guess from just this little bit of info, I'd say it is legit, but of course it's not really much to go on.

(I called from a work number so they wouldn't have my home or cell number.)


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

My guess is that this really is DirecTV's fraud management department. My advice is to call them and talk to them, but don't give out any personal information beyond your phone number. Make them lookup your account by phone number and then give you information like the amount of your last bill or the date of your last payment, etc. This division may actually be outsourced to another company and that may be why the D* front lien CSR didn't know about it.


----------

